# Does Cheating run in your family?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Both my grandfathers were cheaters, my father is a cheater, my brother is a cheater, an uncle is a cheater. If there are other cheaters in my family, I am not aware of them. 

I don't think any of the women in my family were or are cheaters but I don't know for sure of course.

I am not a cheater but I married a cheater. I don't know the history of my husband's family, only my own.

Do you think this is just the law of averages or is there something in cheating families that happens, or both?

Do you come from a "cheating" background?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

My ex (the betrayer) also had many in her family. 

IMHO it's because betraying is mostly addictive behavior like alcoholism, gambling... and that tends to run in families.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

My guess, based on my experience, it does. I come from a long lineage of hounds. Early on I said I break the curse but fate and opportunity got in the way.


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, it runs deep in my family. I can't think of one person in my family who hasn't cheated. It's so bad that my middle name was named after the girl that my father was cheating on my mom with when my mom was pregnant with me. It's sick.


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Not in mine, but it does in her f'ed family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems to a bit. My parents cheated on each other and cheated on many others in subsequent relationships. I have an uncle who cheated on his wife and eventually married the OW. Both sides of my family have many alcoholics and other addicts too.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

I think so, yes. 

My mother cheated. Her husband cheated. All my mothers sisters cheated. And so did their husbands. 

Ah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Fortunately no cheaters are in my family. I believe that's one reason my husband's infidelity hit me so hard. Although I never heard of any cheaters in his family, it was a completely dysfunctional family. Genetically speaking, I don't believe "cheating" runs in families. Certain bad behaviors are just more acceptable in some families.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

My ex wife's father cheated. Her brother's cheated and continue to cheat. Her grandfathers on both sides cheated.

None of my family have ever cheated as far as I know.

My ex wife cheated. I didn't.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

It sure does seem that way sometimes doesn't it? I think it more "learned" behavior than anything else. I have never and can't see me doing it, but my brother has, both my parents, my Father's Father and Mother's Mother. My wife did and her Mother had. 

You just have to decide to do things differently. My parents were abusive to one another, smoked, drank and did drugs. My brother is the same way. I decided a long time ago that I wasn't going to be like that. I've never tried drugs or smoking and only have drank on very rare occasions.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Rugs said:


> Both my grandfathers were cheaters, my father is a cheater, my brother is a cheater, an uncle is a cheater. If there are other cheaters in my family, I am not aware of them.
> 
> I don't think any of the women in my family were or are cheaters but I don't know for sure of course.
> 
> ...




I think much of it comes from how we are raised. I think we are either told it's a really big deal or not problem through the actions and words of the people that have the greatest ability to impact our lives in our formative years.

I have never cheated. I do not know of anyone in my family that has ever cheated.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

No. Not in my family or his
Which is why I needed TAM to handle it


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

My sister did, but she was in an abusive marriage so it was more of an exit affair. He had accused her of cheating so many times over so many years, I think she eventually thought "F*** it. If he thinks I have then I damn well will."

I think he cheated on her also. I know he went pretty much immediately into another relationship so I'm not sure if that was going on when they were married. I know I saw him in town with his OW before the divorce was final.

No one else in my family cheated that I know of.

I don't know about his. I know that two of his four sisters are divorced. One is re-married, the other is engaged. But I don't know why they divorced - it was before I met him.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

It runs in mine. None of the men even wear wedding rings. The women actually expect it and are fine with it as long as the men don't do it out in the open. It also runs in my wife's family. The day before their wedding my mother-in-law met my father-in laws long term girlfriend. She married him anyway and thinks the story is funny because the poor girl didn't even know he was engaged. I think in some families and cultures cheating is acceptable for men as long as they still care for their wives and families. I ain't saying its right but I have noticed it.

One other thing I've noticed. For whatever reason it seems that a lot of women that are married to men in the seven figure or higher salary range literally don't seem to care what their husband does in private.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Not that I am aware of. The only incident of cheating (during marriage) that I am aware of is my uncle's wife cheated and left him ... for another woman. 

Actually, I used to think my parents were both squeaky clean until my mom, in her normal passive aggressive fashion, made me aware that I am not my father's son and after years of not disclosing their exact anniversary, I discovered she was two months pregnant with me when my she married my dad. They dated for years before marriage and yet my biological father is not the man who raised me. I always found it confusing that my grandparents refused to go to their wedding and hated my dad for several years. She will not go into any more details and I haven't pushed her for more info. That said, I would be shocked if she ... and especially my dad ... had any affairs since marriage. 45 years later they remain happily married ... and my grandmother adores my dad, probably more than her own daughter.

I can think of one family where I know that cheating is especially rampant. They live in a relatively small rural town and it seems like everyone is cheating with everyone else. Blew my mind to hear the stories. They don't seem to think it is a big deal. It's like this big secret that everyone is aware of and nobody talks about.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Not in my family, but on my WWs side, mom, favorite aunt and bff, grandma..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

It does in mine, yes


----------

